# EF-M 22mm pancake, 18-55 IS STM



## tjsynkral (Jul 23, 2012)

These lenses are the same ones I want for my T4i. The 18-135 is huge, and the 40mm is a bit long for everyday use on an APS-C. I like my traditional lenses fine for photos, but the T4i's movie/live view focusing abilities are completely useless with the non-STM lenses... hunt and seek, hunt and seek.

I wonder - will Canon give us similar lenses with EF or EF-S mount? Or, is there any physical possibility someone will hack together an adapter mount to retrofit EF-M on EF-S APS-C cameras?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

The lens is designed with a flange to sensor distance that is much shorter than what a DSLR needs. This means a completely different lens design, not just a simple adaptation.
Don't expect it to happen, even though it would be nice.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

here is the solution

sell your t4i and buy an eos-M
also you will have to stop wearing socks though if you want to pick up hot chicks in france with that camera


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jul 24, 2012)

You really should ask yourself what you get out of your Rebel that you wouldn't get with the new mirrorless. It sounds like you're into physically small gear, and the new mirrorless fits that bill superbly.

The obvious answer is that you'd lose out on a viewfinder and perhaps autofocus performance, but those specs are generally pretty far down on the list for most normal people who care about physical size.

(Yes, I know -- lots of people will now chime in how they want the sensor from an IQ180 in a 1D X but with a body the size of a matchbox and an integraged TS-E AF 8-8000 f/0.5 L IS pancake. We know. You're special. You're not most people. You're not normal.)

Cheers,

b&


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 24, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> (Yes, I know -- lots of people will now chime in how they want the sensor from an IQ180 in a 1D X but with a body the size of a matchbox and an integraged TS-E AF 8-8000 f/0.5 L IS pancake. We know. You're special. You're not most people. You're not normal.)



Love that.....


----------



## preppyak (Jul 24, 2012)

tjsynkral said:


> I wonder - will Canon give us similar lenses with EF or EF-S mount? Or, is there any physical possibility someone will hack together an adapter mount to retrofit EF-M on EF-S APS-C cameras?


Well, that adapter would either have to

a. Physically put the lens inside the camera body, and in the case of the 22mm lens, probably put a decent portion actually inside the traditional EF mount. It has to make up for 10+mm of flange distance...not an easy task

b. Use glass to distort the image from the lens to match the EF style. So, now you're talking an adapter that is either really expensive (think $3-400+), which negates the point of using those lenses (you can get a legacy 28mm f/1.8 cheaper). Or, you're talking a $30 adapter that ruins your image quality because they use crappy glass

So, I wouldn't expect an EF-M to EF adapter. More likely, you'll see people realize that EF-M means they can potentially use the same legacy glass that Sony E-mount cameras can, which means there is a lot of older, cheap but great lenses they can have instead


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 25, 2012)

RAKAMRAK said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > (Yes, I know -- lots of people will now chime in how they want the sensor from an IQ180 in a 1D X but with a body the size of a matchbox and an integraged TS-E AF 8-8000 f/0.5 L IS pancake. We know. You're special. You're not most people. You're not normal.)
> ...


+1


----------

